# New Years Eve Dinner for Sweetie and Me



## Savannahsmoker (Dec 31, 2012)

*Racks of Lamb:






Marinate in this:





Wrapped in the fridge for two days





New YeaEve and it is cold out but time to cook.
When it is a cold and dark cooking night one needs to have their own sun.





Reversed Seared the Racks of Lamp





New Years Dinner, Main Course




*


----------



## taxlady (Dec 31, 2012)

Looks good SS, as usual.


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 31, 2012)

Yummy!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 31, 2012)

Another O-M-G meal!  Yum!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 3, 2013)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 3, 2013)

Nice nice, SS!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jan 4, 2013)

Looks great SS


----------



## vitauta (Jan 4, 2013)

sensational-looking lamb racks, ss!  done to pink middle perfection, and poised in a macabre(?) handclasp...love your night torch, too....


----------



## salt and pepper (Jan 4, 2013)

Another find job "Pitmaster"


----------



## Palladini (May 25, 2014)

You live in Georgia, and New years eve is cold?  Try new Years Eve where I hang my hat, if it gets about 10 degrees F, it is a good day.

But the cook you did looks delicious, although my wife would not touch it, too red for her.


----------

